# Simple...or is it?



## leoravera (Mar 7, 2013)

A music pastime for the hot summer hours

http://www.leoravera.it/2013/07/26/simple-or-is-it/

Leo Ravera
--
www.leoravera.it


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

While I'll skip the academic exercise, I will sit here and listen to music (in an unconscionably disorganized fashion) while DREAMING of "hot summer hours", as it is currently 2F outside with a windchill of minus 10F...bbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr/K


edit: oops, typo - fingers getting numb!


----------

